# Advice please, ferry cancelled



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd noticed this morning the weather on 3rd (my sailing date from Santander to Cork) was dire (told the kids they weren't praying hard enough!).

BF are worried too.... Just had this email "Due to adverse weather conditions at sea, your sailing Santander-Cork on Sunday 3/11/19 at 1200 has been cancelled. Please contact 021 4277801 ( select option 1) or 00 44 1752 645726 for assistance with onward travel. Your options are to travel to Ireland via the UK on our Spain- UK services or to transfer to the next available direct sailing to Cork from Santander on Thursday 7/11 at 1730. Alternatively, you can cancel your booking and receive a full refund. Our sincere apologies for the inconvenience caused." 

What to do..... Will take some thinking.....

Just thought I'd put it out there for observations...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can you just delay the sailing for a day or two until the next boat sails Jean? Or you could come via Cherbourg.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, could go 7th. My boat was the last of the season. Want to be home for 12th - promised granddaughter I'd be home for her birthday. What if 7th is also delayed?...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Think positive Jean.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd wait for the weather to calm unless there was some imperative bringing me home. I dislike sailing in rough weather. They don't particularly bother me but they are very uncomfortable. I've been on a couple of whoppers, one where the crew all put life jackets on as the furniture and fruit machines broke their tethers and flew about and lorries below broke lose. No fun at all.

Another where Cairnryan Larne took over 6 hours because they didn't want to try to turn round to go back to port and had to go NW into the weather rather than cross it to go to larne. The went NW till they could use the lee off Rathlin to turn and have the weather astern. Not nice.

I'd avoid rough weather if I could.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

5-6 days could easily get you to Cherbourg for a direct ferry to Ireland????

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Bad weather DOES bother me Alan - not a good sailor I'm afraid.

They say they'll make a €205 contribution to get me to Cherbourg - need to check that against Autoroute toll costs - anyone know? Then I can do landbridge to Ireland. Again, not sure Wales-Dublin or Cairnryan-Belfast....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Cherbourg is out.

From Caroline at BF:
There is not a sailing from Cherbourg to Portsmouth as it is the High Speed ferry that does not run at this time of year

Alternative routes:

Caen-Portsmouth, subject to availability, at 08.30, 16.30 and 21.30 on 5 and 6 November

Le Havre-Portsmouth 17.00 and 21.30 both days

Cherbourg-Poole 09.45 and 22.30 both days


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> 5-6 days could easily get you to Cherbourg for a direct ferry to Ireland????
> 
> Terry


Cherbourg Dublin - "In this scenario we would cancel the affected leg with a full refund, there would be no onward travel allowance as it is with a different company.

You would have to make the new booking and pay for it utilising the refund we would arrange."


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Surely if you get full refund Stena’s Cherbourg - Rosslare is an option ?

Apart from €12 for the Millau bridge the A75 is free right up to Clermont Ferrand.

Terry 

Crossed post. Just saw your response


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Then I can do landbridge to Ireland. Again, not sure Wales-Dublin or Cairnryan-Belfast....


Jean

Don't know if you have driven through England lately but it is not a pleasant drive. Dependent on where you sail into you'll be on the M1, M5, M40 or M6 all of which will be busy. As the forecast is generally wet next week the wet roads will not make it any easier.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Costs from Santander

Cherbourg 1090km with 995 on motorway, tolls €81.80
Caen 1035km with 1015 on motorway, tolls €133.30
Le Havre 1085km with 1020 on motorway, tolls €144.60


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Costs from Santander

Cherbourg 1090km with 995 on motorway, tolls €81.80 via Nantes
Caen 1035km with 1015 on motorway, tolls €133.30 via Le Mans
Le Havre 1085km with 1020 on motorway, tolls €144.60 vis Le Mans

Save €50 on tolls but add 20km via Nantes instead of Le Mans ( to Caen or Le Havre)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

kabundi said:


> Costs from Santander
> 
> Cherbourg 1090km with 995 on motorway, tolls €81.80 via Nantes
> Caen 1035km with 1015 on motorway, tolls €133.30 via Le Mans
> ...


Thanks for the info kabundi. I've just stopped for a break - decided to get started straight away rather than head to Cabárcenos as I'd intended.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, France has a LOT of toll motorways!!

I'm in Irun overnight. The weather was absolutely dire driving here so decided to stop at the Alcampo where I picked up diesel. 

I checked the route on TT with, and without tolls, going via Nantes. The difference in km is 150, in time is c.3hrs.

Looking at the map I'm thinking to allow toll roads to just beyond Bordeaux then pick up the D137. 

Does anyone know why that isn't a good idea?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, sounds good to me Jean. Yes Auchan fuel at Irun is the cheapest we have found.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is Auchun same as Alcampo Ray?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well from an old grandma

We set more importance than they do 

Just send the money

It always works 

The rest, well it’s a worry , hope you solve it

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Is Auchun same as Alcampo Ray?


Yes Jean.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2f6faffedbd1510!8m2!3d43.3224888!4d-1.8346497

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Safe journey, Jean!!!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

One road is probably as good as the next but can vouch for the N10 from Bordeaux towards Poitiers, Angers, Rennes . Boring but fast , mostly dual carriageway. ( less lorries on Saturdays , very few on Sundays) . We usually go this route as Jayne's brother lives near Poitiers.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BUT, beware that the speed limits on "normal" roads are variable and the A10 itself has many such variations between 110 and 90 as well as the 80 on single carriageways.

The weather forecast is not good this weekend and the Bay of Biscay is renowned for being unpleasant at such times, although the ferry crossing is part of the enjoyment of the trip as it does not require constant attention to road conditions that the alternative does.

However, relying on the route being available a few days later may be risky as often the timetable is disrupted for weeks....

If you are the only driver, the temptation to wait is higher, driving conditions also will be unpleasant and, of course, you cannot drive solidly for 24 hours so stops and sleeps will be required.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We used to use the N10 all the time but don't see it on the map - only the paying A10.

Thanks to all for advice.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Perhaps it's only marked on your map as the E606 which is the N10 out of Bordeaux for Angouleme.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm on an aire in Prahecq, just SE of Niort.

It was a long day's driving n lousy weather but maybe not as bad as yesterday.

There's electricity on the aire but I'm not going out in the wet - and again tomorrow! 

I've been on the phone with BF. I couldn't book the Caen leg without the UK-Irish leg which I hadn't checked driving times for. What I'm now hoping to do is get the overnight Caen-Portsmouth, drive up to Holyhead and stay the night (it would be 6hrs' driving with no stops or delays n I don't want to be adding the miles to Belfast in the dark). Then home afternoon Tue 5th which was the original plan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> I'm on an aire in Prahecq, just SE of Niort.
> 
> It was a long day's driving n lousy weather but maybe not as bad as yesterday.
> 
> ...


Jean

What a slog for you in bad conditions.

But you are strong girl and will make it.

Sitting alongside you all the way.

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Geoff - you'd have a job sitting beside me... Michael's seat always has all manner of stuff on it!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I'm on an aire in Prahecq, just SE of Niort.
> 
> It was a long day's driving n lousy weather but maybe not as bad as yesterday.
> 
> ...


Jean I can't help feeling your pushing yourself too hard to make this birthday. There are times everyone has to realise the impossible can take some time and miracles even longer.
It would be much better to arrive safe and sound rather than risk body and soul for a date.

Ray.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> I'm on an aire in Prahecq, just SE of Niort.
> 
> It was a long day's driving n lousy weather but maybe not as bad as yesterday.
> 
> ...


You have made good progress, Niort is just about halfway between Irun and Caen.

Portsmouth to Holyhead is about 500km so I think you are wise to overnight at Holyhead on Monday night especially as that will be your third consecutive full day of continuous driving.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The M27 from Portsmouth is currently being converted to a Smart motorway and the work is causing long traffic jams - I did that route a week ago. 

Driving up the M3 to the M25 is also slow so it would be advisable to take the M27 then M3 to Winchester, then the A34 past Newbury and Oxford, where, sadly delays may be found and then join the M40 north of Oxford before rounding Birmingham and continuing north west on the M6 before the North Wales stretch.

That would be my suggestion, hopefully you can avoid some of the worst delays, the weather at least, looks better for this week than last.

Good luck, drive safely.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've updated my situation on the Spain here I come! thread.

Thanks for that info Dave, I'll digest it in Caen. 

And yes, I am being careful - even on the motorways I'm usually between 90 n 100km/hr (usually nearer 90) which is why they're not normally a great advantage to me (apart from being pretty boring!)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> The M27 from Portsmouth is currently being converted to a Smart motorway and the work is causing long traffic jams - I did that route a week ago.
> 
> Driving up the M3 to the M25 is also slow so it would be advisable to take the M27 then M3 to Winchester, then the A34 past Newbury and Oxford, where, sadly delays may be found and then join the M40 north of Oxford before rounding Birmingham and continuing north west on the M6 before the North Wales stretch.
> 
> ...


That's exactly the route my TT has chosen Dave! Great minds think alike!

I'm sitting in a wee bar/restaurant having my last French meal for a while - a lovely omelette n frites. Their speciality is moules but I'm allergic.... And no wine (sob!)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree sob....

Moules frite is excellent as a "fast food"

Better than those chicken coated with ??????? or "burgers" of nondescript origin + ping food (cooked in a "micronde" until it goes ping !)

Enjoy, are you going to eat on the ferry ? We always reckon the starter is great (buffet) and the main is OK but the dessert is not worth it so at lunch we opt for the two courses only.... result !!!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No, I sail at 23.00 and dock at 06.45 so won't even have breakfast. I'll hit the road n stop somewhere en route - gives me longer in bed too!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are a Club Voyage member the breakfast is foc in the decent restaurant -worth having even if you have to get up earlier, you can always take a few croissants, pain aux chocolate, pain aux raisins and yoghurt, bread rolls, butter, jam, honey etc. with you if you have a suitable bag.... just a suggestion....

You will probably get on much earlier as MH tend to be loaded first with lorries, then space us filled up with cars, so you will gave longer on board to sleep, shower etc.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not a Club Voyager Dave. That's good about the loading - I'm gonna get my head down ASAP - from the seasick point of view if nothing else!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Not a Club Voyager Dave. That's good about the loading - I'm gonna get my head down ASAP - from the seasick point of view if nothing else!


See you in the morning Jean

Sleep well.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gee, I hope not Geoff - else the boat has taken a wrong turning!!

Just waiting to get on - thought they might've started boarding an hour ago. 

Already have the watch n the alatm set to UK time but the Fitbit, which is what I look at during the night, refuses to sync. Hopefully I won't be awake to read it.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

it's a really difficult decision i found. we were cancelled this may when pont aven was in dock for a few weeks. we ended up driving through france with bf giving a full refund, 165 euros comp plus 1 nights accomodation.
Only you really know whats best for you and your family etc but i think looking back that we made the wrong choice. it was a verrry long drive up through france in horrible weather, and this was june, so yours will probably be worse. The comp did not cover our fuel, tolls etc. I truly wished we had waited in spain for the next ferry but for us that was 3 weeks not 3 days.
But as i said initially, only you really know your situation.
We sailed back down this september and it was rough but with seasick tablets it was completely fine.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Gosh, i'm sorry, completely ignore my post...... i have managed to miss 3 more pages of conversation/ updates........
not sure if its me or my ipad on the blink...
safe travels...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

By now,, with a little bit of luck, you have off-loaded and are probably around Birmingham, I hope the weather is better there than here Southampton area) with very heavy showers every time I step outdoors.....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Dead on Dave! At Telford service station.

It's been a lovely drive up 👍 Well, ignoring the traffic!


----------

